# Der Eisbrocken ist geschmolzen



## CharlySteven (11. Februar 2009)

Wie das Thema schon sagt kommt seit heute bei mir und bei den restlichen Leuten immer die nachricht im chat "der eisbrocken ist geschmolzen"

was kann das sein? ein bug? oder das uludar event? oder doch was ganz anderes?


----------



## mister.G (11. Februar 2009)

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, kann aber leider nicht sagen was es damit aufsich hat


----------



## Yoyo_ (11. Februar 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...54167&sid=3

&

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...63371&sid=1


----------



## LeetoN2k (11. Februar 2009)

Wurde im Amiforum vonnem Bluepost bestätigt, dass es ein Bug vom Liebesfest ist. Die Nachricht kommt urpsrünglich von Ahune im Sommerfest.


----------



## Maladin (11. Februar 2009)

Scheint wohl ein Fehler zu sein laut Blue Post.

Hier: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...63371&sid=1

/wink maladin


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Februar 2009)

aha danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Schade - das hat schon verdammt danach gklungen als hätte es irgendwas mit Eiskrone oder so zu tun....


viell. eh, aber es ist unabsichtlich in den letzten Patch gerutscht und jetzt wollen sie´s vertuschen^^


----------



## direct-Gaming (11. Februar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Scheint wohl ein Fehler zu sein laut Blue Post.
> 
> Hier: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...63371&sid=1
> 
> /wink maladin



Der nächste Schritt von Blizzard wird dann wohl Patch 3.0.9a sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   na ja ^^ evtl. lässt sich das Problem ja auch Serverseitig beheben. Da kann man nur hoffen. Ein bissche nervig finde ich das schon


----------



## Ol@f (12. Februar 2009)

Wäre witzig gewesen, wenn es irgendwelche Hacker wären.


----------



## Technocrat (12. Februar 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wäre witzig gewesen, wenn es irgendwelche Hacker wären.




Glaub mir, wenn es Hacker wären hätten wir alle nichts mehr zu lachen.



Übrigens: Im englischen Client heißt der Eisbrocken "Ice Stone" - also völlig anders. Und nein, Eisstein mach auch auf Englisch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (12. Februar 2009)

Ich find es ja schon schlimm, dass die Nachricht ständig ingame kommt.... aber nun auch noch ständig als neues Topic auf buffed ist zuviel des Wahnsinns.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Februar 2009)

hab grad auf Rexxar-Ally seite die Gilde "Der Eisbrocken" gegründet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> hab grad auf Rexxar-Ally seite die Gilde "Der Eisbrocken" gegründet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na toll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...

...

... ich hätte die Gilde ja lieber "ist geschmolzen" genannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (12. Februar 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> hab grad auf Rexxar-Ally seite die Gilde "Der Eisbrocken" gegründet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Freu dich nen runden Keks und beiß die Ecken ab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

was das ist? der gefühlte 487 thread zu dem thema...

ist es denn so schwer die sufu zu benutzen? bitte erklärt mir warum ihr das nicht macht!


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> was das ist? der gefühlte 487 thread zu dem thema...
> 
> ist es denn so schwer die sufu zu benutzen? bitte erklärt mir warum ihr das nicht macht!



nö das ist der UR-Thread der offen gelassen wurde


----------



## Gerbalin (13. Februar 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> was das ist? der gefühlte 487 thread zu dem thema...
> 
> ist es denn so schwer die sufu zu benutzen? bitte erklärt mir warum ihr das nicht macht!



Erst schauen, dann denken, dann posten. Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die F....


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (13. Februar 2009)

ist er denn jetzt geschmolzen oder nicht


----------



## Mungamau (13. Februar 2009)

Das ist ein Bug, der gefixt worden ist


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

schon gefixt?

ach verdammt - jetzt hab ich das gar nich gesehen..

verdammter mist, ich brauch mehr zeit für wow - blödes rl


----------



## Gerbalin (13. Februar 2009)

gestern ist er noch geschmolzen


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nö das ist der UR-Thread der offen gelassen wurde



oups, dann entschuldige ich mich für den unnötigen flame, wobei ich die frage im allgemeinen gerne beantwortet haben würde ^^



Gerbalin schrieb:


> Erst schauen, dann denken, dann posten. Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die F....



bitte keine beleidigungen, ok? ich denke jeder macht mal fehler, du natürlich nicht. und wenn,dann würdest du ihn nicht eingestehen, gut dass das inet so schön anonym ist, was?

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Die Antwort steht eigentlich bereits auf Seite 1, der zum WoW-Forum verlinkt. Aber ums kurz zu machen: Serverseitiger Bug der durch das Valentinstagsevent gestartet worden ist und der bald von Blizzard gefixt werden soll, bzw sollte obige Aussage stimmen bereits gefixt worden ist.


----------



## mmm79 (13. Februar 2009)

blizz scheint ja sehr viele eisbrocken zu haben, ich frag mich wo die lagern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (13. Februar 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> oups, dann entschuldige ich mich für den unnötigen flame, wobei ich die frage im allgemeinen gerne beantwortet haben würde ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann keine Beleidigung in meinem Post finden. Anonym? Auch kein Ding wir können uns auch gerne RL treffen ich muss mich net hinterm PC verstecken also wenn Du mehr als große Sprüche hast können wir gerne was ausmachen, meldest Dich halt per PN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VölligIrre (13. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin, werd erstmal 10


----------



## Lillyan (13. Februar 2009)

Die Frage ist wohl beantwortet und bevor man sich hier weiterhin gegenseitig ankeift mache ich mal lieber zu.


----------

